# Looking for work



## Sbc1231 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hallo all expats
My name is Søren, I'm a Danish male, just moved in an apartment I Athens, lovely place.
Been traveling in my homemade van for the last half a year and is running a bit low on the gold
I have been working hard since I was just a little boy of 13. Been working with a lot of different things, such as: construction working(mostly restoration and wood work), different service branches, elderly care and finally a telephone salesman.
Two years ago I finished my gymnasium exam in Global Economy and has since been working on my van and is currently traveling in it. Great fun.
I'm 21 soon to be 22 with a lot of experience, and a fast learning mind. 
I'm fluent in Danish and English, and I speak decent German.
I am looking for whatever is available so if you need, or know, anyone who need some extra hands, I'm available.

SNIP/


Yours sincerely 
Søren Bach Christensen


----------

